# How Do You Like Yours?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

This has most likely been asked before so forgive me if it has. How do you listen to your music? I mean when you really sit down and *listen*?

I rip my CD's to my computer in FLAC and use a good pair headphones most of the day. I would be interested in SACDs or Blu-ray though I've yet to try them out.

Thank you for participating and please feel free to give us an insight into your "setup" at home.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

With noise-canceling headphones to eliminate as much distraction as possible, and I lay on my bed with my eyes closed or sit at my computer and follow the score.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Every which way, really! Sometimes I'm guilty of popping in cd's and cleaning the house or cooking but this is only with what I consider light classical...I'll also put on my Pandora through blueray for these tasks...to sit down and actually listen, however...I use all these formats and have a particular affinity toward listening on vinyl...it'll just never get old and my collection grows each month...I rarely use phones of any kind any more so I'm kind of a speaker freak.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Kopachris* what headphones do you use? My headphones have just broken after 10 years so I'm using an backup pair of *Sony *Hi-fi headphones until I find a new pair.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Dear *Kopachris* what headphones do you use? My headphones have just broken after 10 years so I'm using an backup pair of *Sony *Hi-fi headphones until I find a new pair.


I just use a pair of pretty cheap RCA noise-canceling headphones, model number HPNC050. The noise canceling doesn't really work well, but I suppose it's better than nothing. 

Oh, and the headband folds up, making them quite portable, which is kinda nice.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Lenfer, I have a pair of *Sennheiser *headphones which I find to be fairly lightweight and comfortable, even after wearing them for extended periods of time. I got them on-line thru Amazon for under 25 bucks a couple of months ago. The model # is *HD* *201*. Even though they might not be considered "professional grade", I find that they suit my purposes very well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks *Samurai *I was looking at *Sennheiser * or *Bose* I'll check *Amazon*. I had a really bad experince with *Bose*

I called them looking to buy a sound system you know one of the £1000 ones (I'm not saying that to show off how much money I have or anything you'll see) the man on the phone was more than happy to give me some free bits and bobs, so I kept pushing him and I got nearly £800 worth of free stuff on the phone.

They took my money was about £1100 I think and then I emailed them asking where my stuff was, they then sent me a letter saying they could not give me what I had ordered at that price. Swore never to use them again so *Sennheiser * seems like the way to go even better if I can get them for £25.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

As I don't know much about headphones, I can't really comment...howver, all I can say is that "that my life is pretty plain"...uh, sorry...I meant that I use Sennheiser Microphones EXCLUSIVELY for vocals and Shure but other applications...this is the because the extreme quality the create their products with as opposed to other companies that make mics...so, if this holds true for headphones, I'd go with Sennheiser just the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Multi-channel SACD is my preference. This is my system:

B&W 804 speakers
Energy surround speakers
Martin-Logan Abyss subwoofer
Sony 5400ES SACD player
Sony 6400ES receiver
Stax SR 404/SRM 717 electrostatic headphones

I hope to replace the Energy surrounds with B&Ws ASAMWLM (As soon as my wife lets me)! I had a nice Martin-Logan/Mark Levinson 2-channel system, which overwhelmed the living room, as well as a separate video system. But my wife kept after me to consolidate the two, so I decided to go multi-channel for everything. I miss the greater warmth of the Levinson electronics, and the x-ray clarity of the Martin-Logans (ReQuests), but the realism of the multi-channel system pretty much makes up for the slight losses elsewhere.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Multi-channel SACD is my preference. This is my system:
> 
> B&W 804 speakers
> Energy surround speakers
> ...


Dear *Kontrapunctus* that went right over my head but I must say it all sounds very nice and would far out do my PC and It's sound card. I'd love to get an SACD player but I'd need someone to choose the right one and buy all the other things and set it up for me interested? 

I am sorry that your wife stands in the way of your speaker indulgence but some people don't know what it's like to strive for audio bliss.

^_^


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Just go with the Sennheisers...oh, and btw...you haven't R.S.V.P.'d the wedding yet! Are you?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I use multiple venues for listening ... wished the poll had accepted multiple choices, but I selected the one I most frequently use, which is the CD/HiFi option.

For private listening, Koss Pro 4AAT.

Kh


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> I use multiple venues for listening ... wished the poll had accepted multiple choices, but I selected the one I most frequently use, which is the CD/HiFi option.
> 
> For private listening, Koss Pro 4AAT.
> 
> Kh


Dear *Krummhorn* the only reason I didn't include multiple choices is that I felt radio and mp3 would then be given an unfair advantage.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, it use to be entirely MP3 player for me. Until it broke. 

Now, I use computer, listening to downloads, radio, etc. from there.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> This has most likely been asked before so forgive me if it has. How do you listen to your music? I mean when you really sit down and *listen*?
> 
> I rip my CD's to my computer in FLAC and use a good pair headphones most of the day. I would be interested in SACDs or Blu-ray though I've yet to try them out.
> 
> Thank you for participating and please feel free to give us an insight into your "setup" at home.


Primarily DVD and blu-ray player for my operas. My setups are in two different rooms.

One in the family room has a 50-inches TV with a Yamaha receiver set to 7.1 channels with Onkyo speakers. I have a blu-ray player there and a region-free PAL/NTSC DVD player. The other one in the guest room has a 46-inches 3D TV with a Pioneer receiver set to 5.1 channels, Koss speakers, a 3D Blu-ray player, and a LiteOn DVD burner to make DVDs from TV broadcasts.

Other than that, I just use my iPod and my computer. I use two different headphones: a Sony noise-cancelling set, and a low-end Sennheiser set that has a long cable so that I can hook it up to the receivers and listen to the Yamaha set from the sofa or the Pioneer set from the bed, when it's late at night and I don't want to disturb my wife. I also have waterproof ear buds to listen to the iPod in the hot tub, and regular ear buds for when I'm walking/jogging.

These setups are decent but not high end, and don't get close to those of the true audiophiles among us (like Dark Angel). I'm content with these setups, though.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Almaviva* I'm not big on tech but that sounds very nice indeed.

I know my friend who built me my "main" PC put a lite on dvd burner in it I also have Blu-ray burner 
I have 7.1 speakers set up to my pc and I have a Playstation 3 as my main Blu-ray/dvd player in one of the guest rooms that I use for films. Not sure what size my televison is I hardly use it other than for films (I like cinema a lot) but I think it's 42" one of those LED ones.

I'd love a Region Free Blu-ray player as I love world cinema and the criterion collection is great and I have many region A Blu-rays. But I may just by an American Playstation as I think that would be cheaper.

Thanks for going into such detail everyone, it helps me know what I should aspire to.

L'enfer

Once you start talking receivers and such I get lost but I wouldn't mind taking it off your hands should you ever feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Like_ Krummhorn_ (and I actually do), I use multiple sources - vinyl, CD, SACD, mp3 and occasional FM. I have a decent stereo system connected to my computer (AR5 speakers) and a decent multi-channel setup for my main system (Ohm-Walsh 'Super 2' speakers in front). I own Sennheiser 595 headphones, but rarely use them.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Sennheiser * seem the brand to beat when it comes to headphones. To everyone sorry if I don't reply I'm off to bed soon it's 01:34 AM.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Dear *Almaviva* I'm not big on tech but that sounds very nice indeed.
> 
> I know my friend who built me my "main" PC put a lite on dvd burner in it I also have Blu-ray burner
> I have 7.1 speakers set up to my pc and I have a Playstation 3 as my main Blu-ray/dvd player in one of the guest rooms that I use for films. Not sure what size my televison is I hardly use it other than for films (I like cinema a lot) but I think it's 42" one of those LED ones.
> ...


Region-free DVD players are cheap. I got mine for $60.
Receivers are sort of essential. They add so much to the sound! They have several settings that make things sound really beautiful.
Nice that you like cinema and the Criterion collection. I do too.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I just gave my 3 years old Sony Mp3 player to my cousin(Loaded with classical music of course!).

Now i am stuck with listening on the iphone with a pair of Sony IEM. Just recently(like 2 days ago) my Sony IEM isn't working well anymore. I think there is a tear in the wire and i had to adjust and twist the wire so that i can get sound through both earbuds.

I am waiting for the new Sony Walkman to come out in late august! Then i will snatch the 64gb version and kiss my a** goodbye to the measly 16gb iphone.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Usually on my computer or mp3 player, mostly of albums I own. A lot of car listening, too. Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mainly the "old" ways, got a pretty basic CD & cassette tape player, as well as a turntable for the vinyls. Less frequently it's radio or youtube, incl. non-classical things. I'm decades younger than member Hilltroll here, but compared to him, I'm basically a dinosaur!!! Jurassic technologies. But I like to plow money into going to live concerts, rather than get more fancy gear...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Just replaced my broken 80 gig iPod with the latest generation iPod nano 16 gigs, which is not half enough for my library so I have tag team playlists. When at home and I'm sick of my head phones(a nice noise cancellation pare though the feature doesn't work as well as it used to) I have a clever device that allows me to hook my laptop or mp3 player to my stereo system with a sub woofer, the cord used is a one way headphone jack plug(computer/mp3) the other way video audio output cord(stereo receiver). I imagined this device and then searched for it and it turned out it exists!!! I recommend this cord with anyone who has more music on their hard drive than they do in CDs and would like to hear it all on the home sound system.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> *Sennheiser * seem the brand to beat when it comes to headphones. To everyone sorry if I don't reply I'm off to bed soon it's 01:34 AM.


you should look into beyerdynamic or grado


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> I just gave my 3 years old Sony Mp3 player to my cousin(Loaded with classical music of course!).
> 
> Now i am stuck with listening on the iphone with a pair of Sony IEM. Just recently(like 2 days ago) my Sony IEM isn't working well anymore. I think there is a tear in the wire and i had to adjust and twist the wire so that i can get sound through both earbuds.
> 
> I am waiting for the new Sony Walkman to come out in late august! Then i will snatch the 64gb version and kiss my a** goodbye to the measly 16gb iphone.


The same thing happend with my headphones I had to twist the cable and tie it in a knot for the sound to come out, if I didn't do this I would only here the lower spectrum no high notes or vocals. My headphones were over 10 years old so I got my money's worth out of them

I find the only thing that would be any where near big enough for my CDs would be the iPod "Classic" however I'd much rather spend that money on a decent home AV system first.

Dear *Philip* I'll look into those brands thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Philip said:


> you should look into beyerdynamic or grado


Ah those headphones are too bright! If you want something competitive with sennheiser but with a more balanced, neutral sound signature it would be akg.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> The same thing happend with my headphones I had to twist the cable and tie it in a knot for the sound to come out, if I didn't do this I would only here the lower spectrum no high notes or vocals. My headphones were over 10 years old so I got my money's worth out of them
> 
> I find the only thing that would be any where near big enough for my CDs would be the iPod "Classic" however I'd much rather spend that money on a decent home AV system first.


Shame, each of my Sony earbuds would only last for 2 years before the wire tears. Wonder if it was due to me mishandling them.

I thought about the iPod "Classic" but the outdated user interface and the lack of a album art view like the iphone irks me.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

To *Beethovenian * I think there is a 64GB iPod touch, I don't have an ipod any more the last one I had was the original mini lasted 5 years not bad but I found the lack of file support annoying. *Iriver * do some really nice mp3 players and one of them has a DAB radio built in I'd look at them if you want something like a *Sony Walkman* but with more "extras".

I no longer really use a MP3 player I listen to most of music at home these days (FLAC files on my computer) so I'd much rather buy a good sound system or SACD player with all the bits and bobs.

To *Haydnfan* headphones are my first priority though. Thanks for the suggestion all this tech goes right over my head, but a lot of you seem to really know your stuff.

Thank you all very much. :tiphat:


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

When I read the post title, my mind meandered to the short order grill of a military installation I went to once, where a colleague asked for eggs "Sunny Side Up" and the short order cook replied "Bubba don't do Sunny Side!".

Anyhoo

I picked "MP3/iPod" on the list, because that's where I do the majority of my listening these days. I could have picked "all of the above" if it were an option...


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> I thought about the iPod "Classic" but the outdated user interface and the lack of a album art view like the iphone irks me.


I bought the Classic for one reason only: 160 GB of storage, baby!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> When I read the post title, my mind meandered to the short order grill of a military installation I went to once, where a colleague asked for eggs "Sunny Side Up" and the short order cook replied "Bubba don't do Sunny Side!".
> [...]


Ah yes. Bubba probably kept his grill on the hot side, to get things cooked quicker. Can't do sunny side that way, the bottom gets overcooked before the white deliquifies on top.

Any of you take on the short order cook job behind the counter, heed Bubba.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

haydnfan said:


> Ah those headphones are too bright! If you want something competitive with sennheiser but with a more balanced, neutral sound signature it would be akg.


you're right. i guess it depends what you're looking for...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I usually listen through the computer either the built in speakers or phones; but when I have time for a relaxed session of listening (which seems to happen infrequently) I load a few CDs into the 5 disc changer and listen through a pair of JBL speakers which give me excellent sound.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Am I really the only one who voted for vinyl?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this and was all set to answer "with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potato, big Kosher pickle and a cold draft beer."


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I listen to music (mainly CDs, but also other formats) on my laptop, with two pairs of Logitech speakers and a Creative Sound Blaster ExpressCard. The card is mainly intended for gamers, I think. It has a really nice surround sound function, and some other good tweaks. It's no longer manufactured, having been replaced by a USB model. I like it, though, because it can be left slotted in place permanently, without tying up a USB port.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I listen to music (mainly CDs, but also other formats) on my laptop, with two pairs of Logitech speakers and a Creative Sound Blaster ExpressCard. The card is mainly intended for gamers, I think. It has a really nice surround sound function, and some other good tweaks. It's no longer manufactured, having been replaced by a USB model. I like it, though, because it can be left slotted in place permanently, without tying up a USB port.


I have plenty of USB slots (I think there are 12 4 USB 3.0 and 8 USB 2.0 slots on our main PC) I'm intrigued. I've wanted to upgrade my sound card for ages but can't really decide what to do. Would this USB model improve my sound as much as an integrated sound card?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I have plenty of USB slots (I think there are 12 4 USB 3.0 and 8 USB 2.0 slots on our main PC) I'm intrigued. I've wanted to upgrade my sound card for ages but can't really decide what to do. Would this USB model improve my sound as much as an integrated sound card?


Wow slow down! They're called USB ports, for one , and by "integrated" sound card i'm guessing you meant _internal_ sound card, right?

A sound card, internal or external, can indeed improve the sound of your PC vs onboard audio. I've heard countless motherboards with an audible hiss when using headphones. However, an external USB "sound card" (DAC) will most likely *not* sound better than an internal card.

That being said, you just have to decide what kind of features you want. For example, if you're also going to use it with a laptop, you may want to go with a USB DAC; If you don't need anything portable and there's room in your PC (1 available expansion slot), a sound card may be less expensive and will sound just as good.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

My iPod is my closest companion when I'm out and about! 

I rarely leave home without it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Am I really the only one who voted for vinyl?


Another vote for Vinyl- good to wear too!


----------



## Rola (May 27, 2013)

What, no options for cassette & reel tapes, shellac records or wax cylinders? I feel alienated!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good point - No 78's either...........


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

......................................






............................................


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Usually blonde but I like brunette.


----------

